# Whats up



## cookinernie (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey yall i am new hear so if i mess up then my bad i just popped in to say hi and now in off to school see ya later :bounce: :chef:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Cool! A Maritimer!

Are you attending the Culinary Institute of Canada?


----------

